
Using ATA Over Ethernet (AoE) On Fedora 10 (Initiator And Target) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/using-ata-over-ethernet-aoe-on-fedora-10-initiator-and-target
======
pmjordan
Wow, I was completely unaware of AoE's existance until now. Although I don't
have any immediate practical uses for it, I could see it being pretty useful
with a clustering file system like OCFS.

